
Ask HN: Do you like poll feature in tweets by Twitter ? - haidrali
Twitter recently launched twitter polls feature in tweets. Do you like that feature or not?<p>I recently started a project PollPK a website which let users create polls and publish on my website and any user ( with or without login ) can vote on those polls. Here is early beta<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;beta.pollpk.com&#x2F;<p>I stopped work on it 1 month ago due to some other projects. Please give me insight of it should i start working on it again. I know i can&#x27;t compete them but i want a general opinion is it use able or not.<p>Thanks
======
faizantariq
I guess you should go for it, and promote your beta to production. Obviously
its not easy to compete but lets give it a go. Although I do find your PollPk
much better with UI compared to twitter's polling section.

Best of luck :)

------
jaredhalpert
I think it has a lot of potential. Twitter has the sheer volume of users for
polling to be relevant. However, traction is another story.

I think marketers will ruin the feature the same way they've ruined twitter.

I say go for it. Polling is relevant. People are connected now.

------
onedev
People won't use Twitter's poll feature much.

